# Burton AK 3L vs Flylow Baker bib



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Burton AK series is some of the best on the market. Flylow is just ok. For $80, no question I would go with the Burton AK bib.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I’ll second that. Burton outerwear isn’t usually my go to but it’s pretty hard to beat their quality. Plus customer service is notoriously top notch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Burton AK is good stuff. I like Flylow too but for 80 bucks more I would probably choose the AK 3L gore tex. Or you can get the Saga Monarch 3L bibs for like $160 on sale right now. I picked some up this winter and have 4 or 5 days in them. One day snow turned to rain and my ass didn't get wet sitting on the soaked chairlift.


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

Just following. The decision was mostly made for me (and matched your recommendations) when I found the AK bib 50% off - which was cheaper than the Flylow. I call that a win.


----------



## g3greg (Mar 6, 2018)

fr3nzy said:


> Just following. The decision was mostly made for me (and matched your recommendations) when I found the AK bib 50% off - which was cheaper than the Flylow. I call that a win.


congrats, definitely did the right thing, buying AK gear discounted at end of season is always the best move.


----------



## wkd (Jun 23, 2016)

dont forget that lifetime warranty on ak gear


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Love my freebird bib.
One of my best purchases to date!


----------

